
The Origin of the Term Siamese Twins - burritofanatic
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chang_and_Eng_Bunker
======
dang
Please use the original title unless it is misleading or linkbait.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
agumonkey
Such a weird condition existentially .. sharing tissue and probably death too.

